# My New camera Fuji Finepix S5500Z review(I love it)



## plasmafire (Jul 7, 2005)

price: rs 17350
Camera + standard accessories + 512MBXD card(3200) + UV Haze filter(200) + Sony Charger & 4 NiMH !700 batteries(1100)

*www.fujifilm.co.uk/digital/cameras/s5500/images/product1.jpg
The FinePix S5100 is styled after and handles like a SLR camera and offers mid-level digital photographer 4.0 million pixels combined with both point-and-shoot simplicity as well as a more advanced manual feature set including continuous shooting, continuous auto-focus, shutter priority and aperture priority modes. This model offers a 10x optical (37-370mm) zoom capability, the longest in Fujifilmâ€™s consumer category. 

The FinePix S5100 offers 4 million effective pixels, which can produce images of 2,272 x 1,704 recorded pixels for high-quality prints up to 11 x 17 inches in size. Recorded images can be saved in standard JPEG format or for the ultimate in picture quality use the CCD-RAW mode. The camera also offers an amazing 10x optical and 2.2x digital zoom and optional wide and telephoto lens adapters. 

The FinePix S5100's traditional body and large lens provide a familiar feel to photo enthusiasts. The FinePix S5100 measures 4.4 (W) x 3.2 (H) x 3.1 (D) inches, and weighs 11.9 ounces without batteries and media. 

Maximum image control is realized with the FinePix S5100's advanced features such as a range of focus systems including TTL contrast multi-zone auto, center point auto, focus lock, continuous auto focus (C-AF), manual focus, and AF-assist illuminator. In addition, shutter speed, aperture, white balance, sharpness and color can be manipulated.

A few test shots I took

To cheer up a friend
*img236.echo.cx/img236/1331/powercutshot6zj.th.jpg

I love the macros
*img295.echo.cx/img295/9519/dscf0088large2we.th.jpg

*img295.echo.cx/img295/8268/dscf0093large4dz.th.jpg


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 8, 2005)

Come on guyz.. plz comment!!! Where are my forum friends??

I'm also looking for a few accessories
Wide and Tele lenses (Depends on price.. to buy or not)
DPC-UD1 xD-Picture Cardâ„¢ USB Reader / Pen Drive
*www.fujifilm.co.uk/digital/accessories/images/products/404.jpg
Soft Case for FinePix S5500 / S5000 Zoom
*www.fujifilm.co.uk/digital/accessories/images/products/397.jpg

any ideas???


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome dude. I hope the prices come down a bit. And BTW i've put the last macro one as a wallpaper. The quality too is just too good. And i think u should buy the accesories. A soft cover is absolutely essential. And i find the card reader cum-drive is cool too. Buy telephoto lenses only if u are an avid traveller or take shots from long distances. They come quite handy u know.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow thats one wicked camera. Awesome review as usual.


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 8, 2005)

thx a lot @devilhead_satish and rohan for the comments..
I can't find the softcover anywhere.. my dealer has told me that he'll try to import one, but it gets costly. I have to leave my camera home 'coz of that,rainy here.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 8, 2005)

Have you ever thought about buying a tripod? Isn't it a value for money accessory? You will enjoy macros and scenic photography more with a tripod  Pics can be awesome if you use it with timer.

Here in Mumbai, a portable light weight tripod (Vivitar) that goes almost as much as 6 feet in height is available for under Rs. 1500. So when you are in powai, think about it


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 8, 2005)

oops Sorry .. forgot to mention, i have an old tripod, 5.6 ft and also a portable 6 inch folding tripod.. these are from the days when a friend's dad used to be an ace B/W SLR photographer. 

I also have a few old Hazelbolt lens sets, flashes, diffusers, extension flares,umbrellas and a few color filters.. these i cannot use,too old to fit my cam.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 8, 2005)

Good review Plasmafire. I had this one till Jan 2005 (bought during Xmas 2004) but sold it and bought a Minolta Z10 (awesome speed, best macro, FULL manual exposure). Sluggishness is one thing I hate about Fuji's. It's almost impossible to follow a moving object while maintaining focus. And my primary purpose being snapping F1 cars at Albert Park, I just had to get rid of this cam. But it was good while it lasted.

Edit: Deleted stuff on UV filter as I saw (on re-reading) that you already have one 

One problem with Fuji's is when you screw any filter onto the adaptor ring, it's hard to fix the lens cap. Even if you do, it leaves marks on the filter. Tried this with Hoya and Vivitar, UV and Skylight filters. Design flaw. I always like to have a UV filter on for lens protection.  

PS: And get better batteries. Atleast 2400mAH. The ones I have last ATLEAST 3.5 hrs of continuous use. But that's on the Z10 which is known for good battery life.

-Keith


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 8, 2005)

hmmmm.. let me test it out keith, how long these batteries last.. i keep 4 normal AAs handy, just in case.
I am not confident enuff to use full manual. my next upgrade will be full manual i guess(d70 likely)
maybe u can gimme a few tips dude!! add me on yahoo or MSN msgr


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 10, 2005)

wow i will surely buy it that


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 11, 2005)

I do believe there are a few limitations, but as a hobby photographer, i guess this is enuff.. now i'm taking classes from an old timer.. after i get comfy, maybe i can move to another cam

the lens cap is bugging me too.F1 cars call for more serious stuff dude. D70s would do u good.


----------



## super_i_man (Jul 12, 2005)

congrats for u r ultimate buy, great choice, seems u did some homework before purchasing.


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 12, 2005)

yes super.. i did a lotta homework, the choice was betn Nikon 7900, and this baby. this dude won coz of the manual modes, 10x zoom etc.. but the deciding factor was that my hands trembled with the tiny 7900.. 
i have taken a few 8x12 prints, they came out well. so i'm happy as thatz the largest i print.. i'll try a 12x15 just to chk it out.


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 12, 2005)

My unwilling model
*img309.echo.cx/img309/4569/dscf00858kw.th.jpg
An ant on full telephoto macro
*img309.echo.cx/img309/3218/fulltelephotomacro9qr.th.jpg
My doggie lilly (bored of me, my camera)
*img309.echo.cx/img309/4411/00203id.th.jpg
Just testing a narrow DOF
*img309.echo.cx/img309/533/aperturetest5uv.th.jpg
Used the COKIN 1982 Cromafilter (hazy effect) will try on portraits
*img309.echo.cx/img309/5751/hazefiltertripod1hu.th.jpg
My garden's Tablerose (i don't go out much)
*img309.echo.cx/img309/2786/00285rb.th.jpg


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's a link I wanted to post earlier but forgot about. Go through the threads. I bet you'll find it useful. 

*www.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1012

And more great links you cannot afford to miss - 

*www.imaging-resource.com/BETTERPICS.HTM <----- Bookmark this.

*www.dpreview.com/learn/

*www.betterphoto.com/digital.asp

Keith


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 16, 2005)

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/7073/dscf05132large2gh.th.jpg*img137.imageshack.us/img137/6617/dscf0511large7tq.th.jpg
tried out the haze filter on portraits.. beautiful[the haze filter] (hey even I seem handsome in that shot)


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 18, 2005)

A Cloudy sunset.. the leaves make it look kinda framed..
*img137.imageshack.us/img137/931/dscf0494large8bw.th.jpg


----------

